# PX 4 Sub Compact / Surefire Light



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Whats The Mod # For The Sub Compact


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I do not believe the Surefires will fit on the sub compact.......
Handgun WeaponLights

You might want to contact Surefire........
Contact SureFire

If you happen to be in the market for an inexpensive laser for your PX4 check out the below link. My brother bought one and says it works fine...(he bought it on Ebay)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RED-LASER-S...968?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item417df1bda8


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank You For Your Response ! I Don't Think The Laser Thing Fits This Operation That I Have But Thanks Again !


----------

